# Room Temperature Challenge



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Criminy, how many were carrying?
Idiot didn't have a chance...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You gotta be extra stupid to start a robbery with four military-age males in the store.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm, . . . candidate for Darwin award maybe??

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice to see the good guys win once in a while!:vs_clap:


----------

